# sniffing disaster



## Missjulesdid (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, so I got my first really big order of eo's and a few fo's from WSP yesterday.. I was sooooooo excited that I immediately opened the cases and started sniffing. (I should say that I am a sniffaholic, I once got a bloody nose at the Yankee candle flagship store from oversniffing) One fragrance I was particularly anxious to sniff was canelope .I love canelope. So I found the canelope bottle ripped off the electrical tape and took a huge long whiff...... Unfortunately in the excitement I had somehow looked at the canelope bottle but grabbed the patchouli bottle by mistake. I hate straight patchouli, It makes me sick.. I can't even stand close to a hippie without getting nausiated.... well, anyway, the strong scent made me ralph without any warning at all and all I could think was, "oh dear Lord, please don't let any get in the patchouli" My prayer was answered, but what a mess everywhere else! What a dope I am. Remember kids, Haste makes waste, and a really big mess!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 1, 2008)

Um...............ew!  Sorry for that!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2008)

> I can't even stand close to a hippie without getting nausiated


LMAO!

I can't stand patchouli either. I won't have a bottle in stock.


----------



## Lane (Mar 1, 2008)

Hahaha! Sorry about your "accident" but I have almost had the same thing happen to me, but I dropped the bottle on the carpet to cover my mouth from throwing up! I can't even remember the name of the FO (It was an odd sandalwood/floral/sugar blend)  

Question... Were any of your WSP bottles leaking? They had a lid issue a few weeks back that I e-mailed them about and I was just wondering if they replaced them yet?


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 1, 2008)

Lane,
The bottles were packaged very well, no leaks, no problems. they all had plastic inserts in the caps which should prevent leaks. Also the covers were closed tightly and then taped with electrical tape.


----------



## Lane (Mar 2, 2008)

Horray!


----------



## digitalmayhem (Mar 6, 2008)

Missjulesdid, I bought eo's from them once, and the lids do not close well afterwards (they do have the plastic thing, and do come taped)...  they contaminate everything they come near.  You don't have this problem?


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 8, 2008)

No, I don't have any problems.. they all seem to close just fine... and trust me if some of those EO's were leaking, I'd know it because some of them are pretty stinky if they're not used in a blend!

Maybe they've corrected the problem?? or maybe I just got lucky!


----------

